# Game 18: Spurs vs Golden State Warriors - Monday, December 4, 2006; 7:00 PM CST



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

*San Antonio Spurs (12 - 5) vs Golden State Warriors (9-8)*








at









*Location:* AT&T Center - San Antonio, TX
*Date:* Monday - December 4, 2006
*Time:* 7:00 PM CST / 8:00 PM EST / 6:00 PM MST / 5:00 PM PST / 1:00 AM GMT
*TV:* FSNSW
*Radio:* WOAI 1200

*Spurs Expected Starting Lineup*





































C - Fabricio Oberto *|* PF - Tim Duncan *|* SF - Bruce Bowen *|* SG - Michael Finley *|* PG - Tony Parker

*Bench*
Brent Barry
Robert Horry
Francisco Elson
Beno Udrih
Matt Bonner
Jacque Vaughn
Eric Williams
Jackie Butler

*Injuries*
Emanuel Ginobili - Back - Doubtful for Dec. 4 vs. Golden State

*Warriors Expected Starting Lineup*





































C - Andris Biedrins *|* PF - Troy Murphy *|* SF - Mickael Pietrus *|* SG - Monta Ellis *|* PG - Baron Davis

*Bench*
Mike Dunleavy
Matt Barnes
Keith McLeod
Adonal Foyle
Patrick O'Bryant

*Injuries*
Jason Richardson - Knee - Out until at least Dec. 9 vs. New Orleans/Oklahoma City
Ike Diogu - Ankle - Questionable for Dec. 4 at San Antonio
Anthony Roberson - Thumb - Questionable for Dec. 4 at San Antonio​


----------



## bruindre (Jul 18, 2004)

I see payback in a MAJOR way for the Spurs here. Home court advantage over a suddenly-struggling Warriors (who've squandered leads late to lose their last two games).

Feel free, Spurs fans, to drop by the Warriors thread for this game as well. 

Good luck!


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

bruindre said:


> I see payback in a MAJOR way for the Spurs here. Home court advantage over a suddenly-struggling Warriors (who've squandered leads late to lose their last two games).
> 
> Feel free, Spurs fans, to drop by the Warriors thread for this game as well.
> 
> Good luck!


I see pretty much the same thing. The way the Spurs are playing right now though I wouldn't be surprised if the Warriors win exactly how they did last time.


----------



## hollywood476 (Aug 20, 2005)

Hopefully Golden State can take this but man, right now its lookin bad. Is this game going to be on Sports Center?


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

hollywood476 said:


> Hopefully Golden State can take this but man, right now its lookin bad. Is this game going to be on Sports Center?


The highlights will be on Sportscenter for sure.:biggrin:

An Oakland local station should be broadcasting it for you guys. Probably the local Fox Sports Net affiliate.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Are you sure it's on monday, LineOFire?:raised_ey


----------



## bruindre (Jul 18, 2004)

It sure is. Check the NBA schedule for yourself.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

I'm just hesitant to trust LineOFire again.


----------



## bruindre (Jul 18, 2004)

ezealen said:


> I'm just hesitant to trust LineOFire again.


ugh...i'm guessing that's some history between you two Spurs fans.

Oh...b.t.w., ezealen, I posted on your "Ginoobiilliiii!!!" thread--you can definitely add me to that fan club!


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

ezealen said:


> I'm just hesitant to trust LineOFire again.


I checked multiple times just for you.:lol:


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

bruindre said:


> ugh...i'm guessing that's some history between you two Spurs fans.


lol no. We're cool. Just go and read the last game thread, and you'll see where I'm coming from.

And I'll try to get around in updating the fan club tomorrow. I've haven't updated it in months!


----------



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

the spurs r struggling, and its pissing me off


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

is this game on FSN? cause its not for me.


----------



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

yes fsn


----------



## TMTTRIO (Mar 10, 2005)

Hopefully Manu will play tommorow



> http://msn.foxsports.com/nba/story/6235872
> Perhaps the return of Manu Ginobili will make things easier. San Antonio coach Gregg Popovich said he thinks Ginobili - who's missed the last four games with a bruised back - will be back for Monday's contest. Ginobili is third on the Spurs in scoring at 13.8 points per game behind Parker (19.8 ppg) and Tim Duncan (22.4 ppg).


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

hi im new said:


> the spurs r struggling, and its pissing me off





Pimped Out said:


> is this game on FSN? cause its not for me.





hi im new said:


> yes fsn


LOL WTF? Are you guys getting this broadcast a day earlier or what? :lol:



TMTTRIO said:


> Hopefully Manu will play tommorow


I just got finished watching the local news and they showed some clips of him running through a personal workout with Pop. He looked fine to me and he said his back was fine. Let's hope Pop clears him to play.


----------



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

ahaha yes, im watching it on my future telling tv. nah i meant the spurs have been struggling the past 3 games and its pissing me off  i did check if this game was on fsn, and it is...if u have dishnetwork its on one of the alternate fsn channels


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

LineOFire said:


> LOL WTF? Are you guys getting this broadcast a day earlier or what? :lol:


i was checking tvguide.com

but as it turned out i still had tvguide set for my houston address.


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

Apparently Jason Richardson will miss the next two games with a sore left knee. Monta Ellis will probably start in his place.


----------



## PFortyy (May 31, 2006)

jrich hasnt been playing good anyway


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

the spurs wanted revenge and they got it. putting on an offensive clinic and playing great D.


----------



## The_Sandstorm (Mar 5, 2003)

wow. that was painful...spurs fans must be having the time of their lives...haha congrats on the win. this was no surprise to anyone...check the warrior prediction game...everyone has this as a loss...and everyone won. 
i have no clue what to say...it's like your championship team playing our preseason team...as my depression sets i'll bid you adue


----------



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

wow what a blowout


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

All 12 guys played, each scoring at least 4 points, with 8 players in double figures. When that happens, you know its a blowout.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Apparantly just having Manu back on the active list, even thought he only played 16 minutes, was enough to bring the spurs back.

Seriously, was this really an effect of having Manu back, or did the spurs just finally wake up, and getting Manu back today was just a conincidence?


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

ezealen said:


> Apparantly just having Manu back on the active list, even thought he only played 16 minutes, was enough to bring the spurs back.
> 
> Seriously, was this really an effect of having Manu back, or did the spurs just finally wake up, and getting Manu back today was just a conincidence?


9 assists in those 16 minutes. 'nuff said


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

So you think a couple more assists would have lead the spurs to wins in those games? I don't think it was that simple.


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

I didn't get to see the game because I was in class but from the replays it looked like one of those days when everything goes right.

I needed that win a good old-fashioned spanking to brighten my mood.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

ezealen said:


> So you think a couple more assists would have lead the spurs to wins in those games? I don't think it was that simple.


i was saying clearly he was providing a spark out there. read between the lines.


----------



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

seems like tension is growing between ezealen and pimped out. the only way to make it go away is by duking it out to the mortal combat theme song. FIGHT!


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

hi im new said:


> seems like tension is growing between ezealen and pimped out. the only way to make it go away is by duking it out to the mortal combat theme song. FIGHT!


PERFECT!

i have it on my ipod.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Pimped Out said:


> i was saying clearly he was providing a spark out there. read between the lines.


I wasn't saying you were wrong. I wouldn't ask the question if I only expected one type of answer. It's just that by "'nuff said" it comes off as you claiming that that's the only reason.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

ezealen said:


> I wasn't saying you were wrong. I wouldn't ask the question if I only expected one type of answer. It's just that by "'nuff said" it comes off as you claiming that that's the only reason.


nuff said means i shouldnt have to explain anymore than that.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

And how exactly does 9 assists alone explain how significant of an impact Manu has on the team?


----------



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

ah shut up, the both of use


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

hi im new said:


> ah shut up, the both of use


:stupid:


----------

